# No Sound From REW



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

I have been trying for the past hour to get REW setup but I am getting no sound output when I try to run the "set measurment level" Here is what I have done so far.

I have a fortissmo II with the newest drivers. The pc is runing windows media center 2005 SP 2.

Sound from the pc to reciever is fine. I can hear music from the pc when using media player
.
Bass management is fine. There is clearly bass coming from the pc to the sub.

I have tried selecting my soundcard and the defualt device.

I have selected all possible outputs including leaving it set to choose and then manualy adjusting the volume level in the master volume controll.

When REW is open I can not get sound from the pc at all. Media player does not output any sound. As soon as I turn it off media player is fine. I assume this is intended due to the nature of the program.

If anyone has any other suggestions please speak up. My last option is to swap out the soundcard. This particular card does have an optical output but I am using the analog output to the reciever because there is no way to loop the optical output to the analog input in order to calibrate REW. It is possible that REW is using the optical output but I don't know how I would over ride that. The optical out is turned off in the soundcard settings.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello Blaken... welcome to the Shack!



Blaken said:


> I have tried selecting my soundcard and the defualt device.


Once you choose your soundcard are you then selecting Input (LINE_IN) and Output (SPEAKER) beneath the chosen soundcard, as in the yellow highlighted example below...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> It is possible that REW is using the optical output but I don't know how I would over ride that


REW expects *only* analog inputs and outputs to be used.

It takes a bit of time, but it's a great idea to read the REW help files. They are very informative and clear up most problems...

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

brucek

I am one of those rare people that read the manual for everythign I own. At work my coffe mug says RTFM (that is not a joke it actualy does). I read the entire help file before ever hooking my pc to my reciever.

As I had feared REW is outputing through my optical output on my sound card. I can select speaker or Digital audio device in REW and both come out the optical output. Now I just need to find a way to disable the optical out.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Go ahead and let this post die. I just installed a different sound card and it works fine.

Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Too bad your other soundcard didn't work out... but at least you got it where you can use REW now.


----------

